# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Video cắt PLasma

## Máy cắt CNC

Video cắt plasma tại huế.
Máy cắt plasma EMC-3000


Tham khảo thêm: https://hancatemc.com/may-cat-plasma...ng-gia-re.html
webiste: https://hancatemc.com

----------

